# Film diffusé sur 2 iPad simultanément



## Bibi1971 (17 Février 2013)

Bonjour, je cherche comment diffuser sur deux iPad le même film. Donc en ayant dans un iPad le film et dans l'autre ce dernier serait diffusé seulement, sans qu'il soit dans l'iPad. J'aimerais utiliser ce système dans la voiture derrière les appuis-tête. Possible ??? Merci d'avance de votre aide. Bibi


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Février 2013)

C'est possible en utilisant un widrive (disque SSD wifi)
Tu met tes films sur le wi drive (par glisser déposer simple à partir du pmac).

Sur sa batterie, le widrive crée un reseau wifi local (aucun pb dans une voiture, ça marche dans un rayon de 10m) sur lequel se branchent les ipad. Le film est accessible de chaque ipad. On peut le lancer en même temps, mais aussi de façon différente de chaque coté.
Le widrive se comporte comme un petit serveur de video autonome. Il n'est pas très cher.

A voir.


----------



## Bibi1971 (17 Février 2013)

DrFatalis a dit:


> C'est possible en utilisant un widrive (disque SSD wifi)
> Tu met tes films sur le wi drive (par glisser déposer simple à partir du pmac).
> 
> Sur sa batterie, le widrive crée un reseau wifi local (aucun pb dans une voiture, ça marche dans un rayon de 10m) sur lequel se branchent les ipad. Le film est accessible de chaque ipad. On peut le lancer en même temps, mais aussi de façon différente de chaque coté.
> ...


Merci ! Grande classe, c'est commandé, reste plus qu'à tester ! Salutations.


----------

